

Ask HN: Does Example.co vs. ExampleApp.com make a difference? - cheese1756

I have picked up a few domain names for my new startup. While the name I truly wanted was taken, I was able to get Example.co along with ExampleApp.com&#x2F;.net&#x2F;.org (Of course, Example is not the name of the startup).<p>The startup will be a mobile app with a web-based management interface. Is it better to use Example.co, or stick with the more clunky ExampleApp.com? I&#x27;ve looked around, but I can&#x27;t find much research on the subject. What would you advise?
======
notduncansmith
Largely, no. Chances are you're better off spending your time improving the
product than worrying about the domain. Let's pretend that it is a productive
use of your time though:

It depends. Is it an app? Will the word "app" in your URL help your SEO? Do
you need to differentiate from some brand already known as Example, by making
it clear that you're "Example the app", not "Example the [other thing]"?

------
devonbleak
I'm going to say it doesn't really matter, people are just going to search for
it and possibly bookmark it rather than actually type it into their browser.
Worst case they're going to go to Example.com, realize it's not what they're
looking for, and then search for it. Your challenge is really going to be
getting to the top of SERP.

------
petervandijck
It does not matter.

